# Fish for 10 gallon setup?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I will soon be moving all my bettas to a divided 20 gallon tank. This leaves me with an empty 10 gallon. I already have all the "beginner" or common freshwater fish such as tetras, livebearers, gouramis, etc. in two other community tanks. I am looking for something different for my 10 gallon, any ideas? Thanks bunches :-D


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Platties!  They're super entertaining and come in all kinds of colors.


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> So I will soon be moving all my bettas to a divided 20 gallon tank. This leaves me with an empty 10 gallon. I already have all the "beginner" or common freshwater fish such as tetras, livebearers, gouramis, etc. in two other community tanks. I am looking for something different for my 10 gallon, any ideas? Thanks bunches :-D


 
Platties are nice. may i ask wich filter you use on your tank?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

um i think it's a whisper 10... it came with the tank and im not really sure. i've had it running for about 4 or 5 years now. hmm i've already got some platies in our 55 gal...


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> um i think it's a whisper 10... it came with the tank and im not really sure. i've had it running for about 4 or 5 years now. hmm i've already got some platies in our 55 gal...


 
work good? guess it would be great with bettas. haveing a hard time chosen my filter i got a few messy fish. using the marineland 100gph bio-wheel atm. thinking about getting the 150 gph or 200gph not sure wich as the 200gph is on sale less than the 150 gph. but 200gph might be to strong of a current.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd only get platy's in a 10g if its all males...otherwise this tank is overstocked before Christmas day.

Ever thought about shrimp??? Turn it into a shrimp farm  They're too cool to watch.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I honestly really don't want more platies haha I've had some ghost shrimp but really don't like cleaning tanks with them, especially after one pinched me through the net! Haha thanks guys, I guess I'll have to do some more searching


----------



## mischievouscat (Jul 8, 2008)

Something different? Ooo, you should look into shell-dwelling cichlids from Lake Tanganyika in Africa. 

I have a colony of _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ in a 10 gallon. Best fish I've ever owned. Hardy, active, fascinating behaviors, and there are always fry in the tank. Can't find these guys at Petsmart/Petco type places, but they're not uncommon among local fish stores and hobbyists. 

Definitely consider shell-dwellers. There are a number of species that would work in a 10. ShellDwellers.com has some great info.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

You could go with a dwarf gourami, mine's a riot.


----------



## TangTango (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree on put'n shell dwellers in there.
Of course any suggestion of a Tanganyikan fish gets my vote.
But the dwarf shellies are the only ones ya can put in a tank that small.
Here's my shellies in a ten gal.








​


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

2nd the shellies!


They have all the fun of a cichlid in small convenient package. They are very entertaining and easy to breed. Plus not everyone has multis!


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would really like to have a small aquarium with plenty of drift wood inhabited by lots of shrimp and several snails. 

For some reason, if I ever get a second one, I don't want fish in it.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

never heard of shell dwellers till now but they look awesome! Too bad I could never get em with my water...6.1 acidity...=( Unless I wanna spend a fortune on buffers... There's a really cool variety of snails you could get as well, or try dwarf puffers.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I actually was going to get shell dwellers a while ago but couldn't find them anywhere!


----------

